
Rural Chattanooga almost had 10 Gbps internet until the State stepped in - rmason
http://www.techspot.com/news/68941-residents-rural-chattanooga-almost-had-10-gbps-internet.html
======
generj
This is absurd.

However, I don't think there is a huge market for 10Gbps Internet is the
suburbs of a relatively small city like Chattanooga. That number seems to be
used more to highlight the absurdity, but I question it's validity as a
comparison metric.

~~~
PaulHoule
DSL often tops out at 1Mbps if you are far from the CO. At huge expense (I saw
one DSL upgrade that was $8000 a house) you might get that to 2Mbps.

Once you have the fiber, it is possible to offer 10 Mbps, 100 Mbps, 1Gbps or
10Gbps, in fact, the extra cost to offer the service isn't that much.

It shows how absurd the pricing models are for broadband in the U.S... That
is, the real cost is building the infrastructure, once you have that, there
isn't a big point in usage caps.

